

Innovators take note. - aspirant
http://blog.transloc.com/?p=63

======
ivanstojic
On a semi-related note, one of the interesting parts of the Xanadu rule set
was this:

 __Permission to link to a document is explicitly granted by the act of
publication. __

~~~
anamax
> Permission to link to a document is explicitly granted by the act of
> publication.

No one thought that you needed permission to cite someone else's work before
the intertubes.

A link is an actionable citation, but the action is under the complete control
of linked-to site which presumably owns relevant rights to the document in
question.

------
IgorPartola
Another example of this is the Python 2 to Python 3 transition. Python 3 is
just too radical a change. Many features from it were backported to 2.7 to
make the transition easier.

~~~
chime
I think the Wave protocol had a similar problem. I decide to make an agent and
just going through all the detailed protocol stuff discouraged me from digging
in right away. I figured if it becomes big, I'll jump in again. On the other
hand, I learnt plain-text SMTP as a kid and over time picked up MIME, TLS/PGP
etc.

------
mhald
The Xanadu versus HTML choice is more complicated than the number of
innovations. The Xanadu vision made you buy into the authors POV whereas HTML
didn't.

